# acute bee paralysis virus



## alex_n (Aug 22, 2011)

I have about 30 years experience with bees and yesterday I opened a hive and saw behavior I have never seen before. The bees on the top bars were 'trembling' or 'shaking' . Some had their wings extended in an odd angle. The hive is moderatly strong, decent brood patter and amount. But, there were lots of dead bees on the ground right in front of the hive. Some intenet searching led me to think it could be acute bee paralysis virus. There were some shiny black abdomened more or less hairless bees present, but not that many. Ha anyone seen this before? 

It was the only colony out of 7 in that beeyard with those symptoms.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, that sounds like paralysis to me. I see this occassionally. Some colonies die while others don't.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

And from what I've read, there is no treatment, preventive, or cure for it. Is that correct? :scratch:


----------



## adamf (Jan 28, 2006)

Acute paralysis virus is vertically transmitted. The queen passes the virus along to her daughters when she lays eggs. If you requeen with an unrelated queen, and add some bees/brood to boost the weakened colony, it should come back, symptom free.

Adam Finkelstein
www.vpqueenbees.com


----------

